# Would you all think I was crazy....



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I was considering a second male instead of girl for now?!







Eventually I can have THREE...right? Down the road sometime?!








But check out these faces!!!!






















Right now they are about 8 weeks...







I think I may have lost my mind.








I haven't completely decided yet...and discussions with hubby MUST occur.









More details maybe later...but tell me they aren't cute!?


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Omg they are so cute














Who could resist either of them


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

OMG they are darling!!! ... I can sure see the temptation..
hey, besides, didn't you ever hear the expression 'Two can't go without three".. so if you did get one of these little guys.. then you'd be "obligated" to get the third ... to set things right.









Terry Angel Missy and Naddie


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Traci, just don't make a rash decision as even though the puppy is adorable, you have been wanting a girl for so long. Just be sure that you would really be OK with a boy.... For me it wouldn't matter because I don't dress either K or C (not sure why I don't!!) but I know you wanted to dress up a girl, etc.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

If you wanted a girl, I would wait. she will come.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Well...I am rationalizing some....








With our schedule...I don't know that I would truly dress one (a girl) up as much as I think I would want to. I would want to keep a girl in longer hair and top knots...and a puppy cut is SO easy....and these little guys need homes.









I can always get more down the road. I am not so old...and some day my skin kids will grow up and move out. I will need two more to take their place!

It is not so much that I am giving up on a girl...








This was just kinda spur of the moment and my heart is speaking to me.

Anyway...I hear ya'll...but I am going to pray/sleep/think on it.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Traci, those puppies are so adorable. And I certainly understand how you feel -- I go through periods of absolutely wanting another puppy. But then I realize that all puppies are cute and they grow into adult dogs and I realize that the vet bills and grooming bills of 2 would just be too much. Even from a great breeder, health problems can happen (and DO happen). Plus maybe you really want a girl????


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IamMomtoMissy_@Nov 5 2005, 07:19 PM
> *OMG they are darling!!! ... I can sure see the temptation..
> hey, besides, didn't you ever hear the expression 'Two can't go without three".. so if you did get one of these little guys.. then you'd be "obligated" to get the third ... to set things right.
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


That's what I'm thinking!
Who said two was my limit?!


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

I am the queen of saying .. oh .. just one more but I am really trying to put my foot down. They are so cute and so hard to resist.

I find if you wanted a girl .. you should really want for your girl. At the end of the day, both sexes aren't so different but I know that we need what we want to be completly satisfied. Does this even make sense?

Ignore me if I don't.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Oh they are so adorable!! Hard to resist...you don't want to hear my opinion


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

Would not want any one of them--I want them ALL.

Samsonsmom


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

They are soooo cute!!!!!!!!


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

yeah but......what about Molly????
















Thats a tough one! Those babies are adorable!!!


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Traci, any decisions made??? Or are you still thinking about it?


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Trying to convince hubby...I think I am winning though...


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Just my 2 cents worth...

You can just as easily dress up a boy as you can a girl. No one knows and frankly, the dog doesn't care what sex they are. So in my opinion, I would look for a dog that doesn't mind wearing clothes and put gender aside.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Nicole is absolutely right. I have the opposite problem - I wish I had a little boy to dress up! I think the clothes and bows on a boy look adorable.

I get green with envy every time I see Toby all dressed up! He puts most of the girls to shame!

The nice thing about getting a male is that they are less expensive so is money is an issue (and when isn't it?  ), you can get a better bred male puppy for whatever amount you can spend. And better bred generally means healthier which is the most important thing, at least in my opinion.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Nov 7 2005, 08:09 AM
> *I get green with envy every time I see Toby all dressed up! He puts most of the girls to shame!
> 
> The nice thing about getting a male is that they are less expensive so is money is an issue (and when isn't it?   ), you can get a better bred male puppy for whatever amount you can spend. And better bred generally means healthier which is the most important thing, at least in my opinion.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=117452*


[/QUOTE]
Awww...thanks Ladys Mom!









That is also a great point about males being less expensive.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nichole+Nov 7 2005, 12:31 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awww...thanks Ladys Mom!









That is also a great point about males being less expensive.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=117588
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yes, and part of my argument with hubby is that the initial cost will be nothing like it was for Brinkley. I really can't think of anything except a harness/leash that I will need right off. Puppy food...but other than that...I think we have it under control with Brink's stuff. Wish I hadn't sold those clothesthat Brink had outgrown to Scott now !


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

And neutering is cheaper than spaying.....!

I am dying of curiousity! Are they Charlotte's (Teaco) boys? They sure are cute!


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

Those pups are precious. Good luck with whatever you decide to do.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Hubby is not saying "no" anymore...now he is just "hmphing"...








I reminded him last night about how he didn't want Brinkley either and now that he is here he always tells me how he didn't want him, but now he is glad we have him...







Hopefully by the end of the week I will have him convinced. I usually get my way anyway when I push it.









He just called and asked what I was doing and I told him "looking at my pup!"








He said, "Who, Brinkley?"








I said, "No, the new nameless one that I am going to get Thanksgiving!"








He just said, "Hmph!"

That is a good sign?







Huh?









Here are name choices so far for my still "not official" pup...









Carlton
Winston
Bailey
Charlie
Tanner
Sooner


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

Mine is named Aries. he will arrive 2 days before Thanksgiving!

Yay!

Pictures later.


----------



## HollyHobbie (Apr 12, 2005)

I vote for Sooner but I'm a sooner freak...my 6 year old will turn seven in two weeks and his party theme is OU SOONERS. lol my friend played in the band at OU for four years is comign and playing the sooner fight song for hot football (pototeo) LOL

But Bailey goes with Brinkley the best i guess


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

How exciting!!! Puppy fever YAY!!! We want LOTS of pictures.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I like the name Sooner.









EDIT: Hmmm, I just thought of something. I believe you said your hubby was a big UT fan.... soooo to get him excited about all this how about one of the following:
Rocky (Top); Smokey; Vollie


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

I don't want to put a damper on things -- but what about the little female puppy you have been dying for?? Will this puppy satisfy that void??


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Nov 7 2005, 06:36 PM
> *I like the name Sooner.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]









I was just getting ready to post his response to my names!









I asked him which he liked better...Boomer...or... Sooner...(I kinda thought Boomer and Brinkley would be cute)...he said..."Smokey"...But I like Rocky too...
Our bassett's middle name is Vollie. (Abigail Vollie).

_We just discussed it again...and we both like Rocky...







_


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

tlunn+Nov 7 2005 said:


> [/url]


[/B][/QUOTE]









I was just getting ready to post his response to my names!









I asked him which he liked better...Boomer...or... Sooner...(I kinda thought Boomer and Brinkley would be cute)...he said..."Smokey"...But I like Rocky too...
Our bassett's middle name is Vollie. (Abigail Vollie).

_We just discussed it again...and we both like Rocky...







"]<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=117756
[/B][/QUOTE]

Rocky is a great name!! Go for it!_


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Nov 7 2005 said:


> [/url]


[/B][/QUOTE]









I was just getting ready to post his response to my names!









I asked him which he liked better...Boomer...or... Sooner...(I kinda thought Boomer and Brinkley would be cute)...he said..."Smokey"...But I like Rocky too...
Our bassett's middle name is Vollie. (Abigail Vollie).

_We just discussed it again...and we both like Rocky...







"]<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=117756[/QUOTE]
[/B][/QUOTE]

Rocky is a great name!! Go for it!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=117769
[/B][/QUOTE]


At least that gives him some "ownership" in the deal? Huh?









I have to say, I think he has given in....














But still not "official"....I will try to seal the deal tonight!







_


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

A WOMANS CHARM


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I'm watching this thread to see what happens....LOL! As for names, I like Winston or Bailey. Brinkley is such a stately name. Seems like baby brother needs an equal type name....


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Darn it.....I keep double posting.


----------



## HollyHobbie (Apr 12, 2005)

Rocky is cute.....my neighbors have to dogs named Boomer and Sooner. 

Yes I agree giving him some say with the name will help the cause hehehe


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

tlunn+Nov 7 2005 said:


> [/url]


[/B][/QUOTE]









I was just getting ready to post his response to my names!









I asked him which he liked better...Boomer...or... Sooner...(I kinda thought Boomer and Brinkley would be cute)...he said..."Smokey"...But I like Rocky too...
Our bassett's middle name is Vollie. (Abigail Vollie).

_We just discussed it again...and we both like Rocky...







"]<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=117756
[/B][/QUOTE]

Rocky is a great name!! Go for it!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=117769
[/B][/QUOTE]


At least that gives him some "ownership" in the deal? Huh?









I have to say, I think he has given in....














But still not "official"....I will try to seal the deal tonight!








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=117776
[/B][/QUOTE]














So did you "seal the deal"?














_


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

Puppy fever





















....I get it all the time.....So I try to satisfy the want by coming here and looking at all your great Maltese and it makes the want even worse. :new_Eyecrazy: 

Good Luck and let us know how it goes.    

Those puppies are cuties.
















~carole and bella~


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Carole_@Nov 8 2005, 01:00 PM
> *Puppy fever
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Exactly :excl: :excl: :excl: ......Makes it worse! Especially when there are pics like your Bella's.


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

I just found this and it has me laughing









You're WINNING!







(anyone remember the cheer's episode?)


Anyway, my vote is Winston.

And I definately could not resist these guys either...

Oh, you want a girl so badly though! Ah well my friend is always making me jealous about her lovable boy baby...


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Winston or Bailey has my vote! But then you all know I favor the name BAILEY! LOL


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

*Please see this thread for more information!  *

THE DEAL HAS BEEN SEALED!


----------

